# Which saw blade for laminate countertops?



## Proulx06 (Jan 8, 2007)

We'll be replacing our countertops with those pre-formed laminte countertops from HD. You know, these:










I'll have to cut a few pieces (straight cuts, not mitre). What kind of saw blade should I use to avoid chipping the surface? And am I correct that you cut from the underside?

Thanks.


----------



## RTRCon (Nov 20, 2007)

If you can cut from the underside you shouldnt have to worry about chipping out with a circular saw, but cut from the selfedge back to the backsplash to avoid chipping out the self edge.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Laminates are hard on blades, I just bite the bullet and use a Frued 40 tooth


----------



## Proulx06 (Jan 8, 2007)

Most instructions say to use tape on the finished side to prevent chipping, so it seems it does happen. The Frued brand...can I get that at the big box stores? Are there different models of 40-tooth blades? I am just totally ignorant in this area and don't want to ruin a piece of countertop because I had the wrong blade. Thanks guys.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

The Irwin Marathon blades work pretty well. When I cut countertops I runt he saw backwards. It is not the safest practice, so I would recommend cutting from the bottom side if you aren't EXTREMELY comfortable with a circular saw.


----------



## michael.skofield (Jan 16, 2008)

if your buying it in Home Depot they should cut it for you ...I know my local one does.


----------

